# Best Tap Water Conditioner?



## GQatPSU69 (Nov 15, 2005)

I was wondering what is the best tap water conditioner and treatment that will work for my piranha tank?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

:welcome: to Piranha - Fury!

I have used Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Super Strength Tap Water Conditioner for years and haven't had any problems with my Piranhas.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

welcome to p-fury

i use the one they sell at walmart


----------



## Haus (Sep 29, 2004)

Prime made by seachem. its super concentrated, so the bottle lasts a long time


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

First off --







I use a brand called "Start Right" made by Jungle. You use 1 teaspoon to every 10 US gallons. I have used this brand several years now with absolutely no problems!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> welcome to p-fury
> 
> i use the one they sell at walmart


Same here and all my fish are doing fine.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

As long as it treats for heavy metals, chlorine, and chloramine you are fine. I like to avoid stuff with aloe vera.

No one can really tell you a "best". It is all opinion based.

I use Aqua Plus.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

amquel or novaqua works good.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Welcome aboard. Just an fyi, you only need a conditioner if the water that comes out of your tap is treated by your water district. If you have well water it is not necessary. Basically any conditioner that treats chlorine and chloramines will do. I also agree on the point by the good Doctor on AloeVera. However during the winter months when power outages are prone to happen Amquel Plus claims to work for days even without filtration.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> :welcome: to Piranha - Fury!
> 
> I have used Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Super Strength Tap Water Conditioner for years and haven't had any problems with my Piranhas.


this is my preference as well, best price out there also......


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

GENESIS


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

doc--why do you like to stay away from aloe vera?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Aqua safe is one of the best next to prime,I have seen the tests that were done on aqua safe and this conditionar gets rid of stuff real quick.
you can even overdose aquasafe with no problem.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

When you're doing a water change using tap water, should you put the chemical in first or after? And do you do it for the whole X gal. of your tank or whatever you fill up with?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

nick007x said:


> doc--why do you like to stay away from aloe vera?


I would also like to hear what is wrong with Aloe Vera.
I know it an additive in the product of Waterlife (Haloex) and think also Tetra AquaSafe and Sera Aqutan contain it. Tetra claims that their product has bioextract for health and vitamins B. Sera claims to protect the mucous membrane of the fish due to its valuable vitamin B complex and skin protecting colloids. This is obvioisly from Aloe Vera.

Aloe Vera contains large amount of vitamins (A, B1, B2, B6, B12, C and so on), minerals, enzymes and fatty acids and so on.

BTW. Aloe Vera comes from a sub tropical lily plant (Aloe barbadensis).

Regards,


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

piranha threat said:


> When you're doing a water change using tap water, should you put the chemical in first or after? And do you do it for the whole X gal. of your tank or whatever you fill up with?


put the conditionar in first then water,and put as much conditionar in as you took water out,you don't need to treat the whole tank.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> When you're doing a water change using tap water, should you put the chemical in first or after? And do you do it for the whole X gal. of your tank or whatever you fill up with?


put the conditionar in first then water,and put as much conditionar in as you took water out,you don't need to treat the whole tank.
[/quote]
Good deal.


----------

